# How can we improve TeguTalk?



## Josh (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm always open to hearing members' ideas on how we can improve the site. If you have any ideas, please feel free to let me know in this thread, by PM, or by email. All ideas will be heard/read and the best ones will get implemented!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Josh (Oct 18, 2013)

I've gotten a few really thoughtful and insightful emails. Thank you! Please keep your suggestions coming!

Also, I'm looking for a member who is on TT daily that would be interested in posting the monthly tegu photo contest threads. It's fairly simple to do but usually members get a bit more creative with contest themes and such. I'm the computer nerd - not so creative


----------



## Mr. Jiffy (Jan 31, 2015)

Don't Know if it's a problem for anyone else but when I get on TT on my phone the website does this. I use the chrome app.


----------



## Josh (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. I need to fix that ASAP!


----------



## Iron Soldier91 (Sep 24, 2018)

Keep it honest. Scammers and liars need to go.


----------



## Largelizards (Apr 12, 2019)

Josh said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I need to fix that ASAP!


I posted in wrong place before, but a lot of other members including myself keep getting “your ip is banned” message. It’s not always happening, but is happening a lot and is super frustrating. Also, it would be nice to know how our data is being kept safe, without exposing any details that would comprise our security by sharing. 

Thanks in advance, this is a great forum!


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 12, 2019)

Just heard back from Josh. Says should be fixed now. If any difficulties still, he says contact him directly.


----------



## RomanPort (Apr 13, 2019)

Glad to hear that it should be working. I haven't seen any issues since this.

I'm just curious, how should I be contacting him directly? Last night, before reading this post, I tried sending an E-Mail to [email protected] as suggested by his profile, but no mail server seems to exist here.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 13, 2019)

RomanPort said:


> Glad to hear that it should be working. I haven't seen any issues since this.
> 
> I'm just curious, how should I be contacting him directly? Last night, before reading this post, I tried sending an E-Mail to [email protected] as suggested by his profile, but no mail server seems to exist here.


Good. good. To reach Josh email or private message. Try both to be sure.


----------



## James Smith (Jul 6, 2019)

I love this forum and there isn't a lot I would change. Maybe one or two things. The ability to put longer video,1 to 2 minutes long at the most, would be nice. Lastly the ability to organize people whole live close to one another to meet face to face with there tegu, something like a outside group of there region. Of course certain measures would have to met to keep everyone safe thought, but do able.


----------

